# Thoughts on this litter from Diehl's in Indianapolis, IN-



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Diehl's K9 Training LLC

Anyone have a dog from the previous litter?

We will be visiting him on Thur. to check out the litter and facility and would love someone with more experience thoughts on this breeding.

Thanks!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Have fun puppy shopping..in my opinion..cant go wrong! Let him pick the pup for you.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

What pony farm said....like Mike pick your puppy based on what you tell him you want and your family situation....Good Luck


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Assuming you're talking about Gitta x Max- That Max sure is a looker!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a Gitta/Max puppy. She is 9 months and I adore her. She's friendly, confident and beautiful.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Max (its a name thing and my Max looked a little different) I agree with what everyone else said -if I was getting a puppy from Mike -I'd want something related to Stormfront Brawnson (but then I am not the one getting a puppy-lol)


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*How big is she now?*



TimberGSD2 said:


> I have a Gitta/Max puppy. She is 9 months and I adore her. She's friendly, confident and beautiful.


Picture??!! I would love to see what she looks like now!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Share pics of my baby?! SURE! 


4 months:










7 months:










Last week, almost 9 months:


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*Beautiful dog!*

She is gorgeous!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

She has a fantastic temperament. She played ball with my 1 1/2 year old niece on Sunday. Would wait for her to "throw" the ball, run get it and bring it back. Now if she would just do that with me! She gets along great with my other dogs, smart, learns quick and is affectionate. 

I'd recommend a pup from that litter.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Mike Diehl is a known breeder that I would consider reputable. He knows a heck of a lot and can answer all your questions. Like others said, talk to him about what you want the dog for, and let him pick a suitable pup for you.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

To the OP,,how was puppy shopping?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Did you get a puppy?


----------



## lfarn (Dec 26, 2012)

*Got a puppy!*

I have been busy with Christmas and my new pup and when I went to log on again I couldn't! So I have a new user name.
I got a female from Mike Diehl in Indianapolis, she was 9 weeks when I brought her home and is now 16 weeks old. I couldn't be happier with her!
She can be a little terror when she gets wound up, but she is a sweetie most of the time. I LOVE her SO much!
We start an puppy class the first week of Jan.
Thanks to everyone who offered advice and recommended Mike, he seems like a great guy.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> She has a fantastic temperament. She played ball with my 1 1/2 year old niece on Sunday. Would wait for her to "throw" the ball, run get it and bring it back. Now if she would just do that with me! She gets along great with my other dogs, smart, learns quick and is affectionate.
> 
> I'd recommend a pup from that litter.



She sounds fabulous, and is gorgeous too :wub:


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

lfarn said:


> I have been busy with Christmas and my new pup and when I went to log on again I couldn't! So I have a new user name.
> I got a female from Mike Diehl in Indianapolis, she was 9 weeks when I brought her home and is now 16 weeks old. I couldn't be happier with her!
> She can be a little terror when she gets wound up, but she is a sweetie most of the time. I LOVE her SO much!
> We start an puppy class the first week of Jan.
> Thanks to everyone who offered advice and recommended Mike, he seems like a great guy.


Great news ... now we just need piccies please


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ifarn, I have a male pup from the same litter! Has your female lost any teeth yet? I noticed my Wolfgang has lost 2 of his top middle teeth. Also are her ears up yet?


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*Yes, she has lost a couple of teeth so far-*

and finally seems to be slowing down on the nipping. Her ears went up at about 10 weeks. We will start puppy class on 1/8.
How is your pup doing?
Are you going to be training with Mike?


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*Here are 2 pics-*

She loves the snow!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Gorgeous! Keep us updated on her progress and of course, lots of pictures!


----------

